

404. PAGE Not FOUND - mr5iff
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/76764754-outlook-for-stocks-in-hong-kong-south-korea.html

======
killwhitey
Also see

* [http://www.bloomberg.com/404](http://www.bloomberg.com/404)

* [http://www.bloomberg.com/500](http://www.bloomberg.com/500)

* [http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/404](http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/404)

* [http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/500](http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/500)

------
apaprocki
I wasn't expecting to find this on the front page considering they've been
floating around Twitter/etc for over a week. But I'll certainly make use of
the opportunity to say the new site is entirely Node based and the team is
interested in hiring more good Node devs in NYC. Contact me if interested,
email in profile!

~~~
wiresurfer
Hey @apaprocki, The archive pages for bloomberg (at businessweek.com) seem to
have dead links and redirecting to businessweek.com instead of the content
article. Is that intentional? or maybe just in the process of being fixed.

------
toddsiegel
Maybe I am no fun, but I find this error page disorienting and a little
disturbing.

Errors pages mean you've probably messed up somehow and are associated with
user frustration. This page, and the other Bloomberg error pages posted in the
comments, do not help to mitigate that.

Github does a nice job of walking the line of cutesy, but useful error pages.
But then again, who doesn't love Octocat?

[https://github.com/404](https://github.com/404)
[https://github.com/500](https://github.com/500)

 _Edited for clarity_

~~~
chris_wot
If I tilt my iPad the sign on that 500 page moves...

~~~
peterjmag
Cool! Looks like it'll do that in any browser + device combo that supports the
device orientation API[1], including Safari on iOS and Chrome on most Mac
laptops.

Here's little bit more information from a previous comment of mine, if you're
interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6547345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6547345)

[1]
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/device/orientation/](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/device/orientation/)

------
kodis
Funny stuff. What I find surprising is that these error pages are on the web
site of Bloomberg news, a fairly serious and straight laced operation.

~~~
im2w1l
Interestingly, it seems the 404 varies with the url:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/a](http://www.bloomberg.com/a)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/a/](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/a/)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/v](http://www.bloomberg.com/v)

~~~
johnbellone
The first and last of those are likely Apache returning errors. Its definitely
not expected behavior.

------
_random_
I thought it was an old boring Java/C++ place, but it seems that they can have
some fun :).

~~~
gecko
C++, sure, but their other main language is actually FORTRAN...

~~~
apaprocki
Yep, we have an entire hardware engineering team that maintains our fleet of
time machines that we use to travel back to 1987 to recruit new FORTRAN
programmers.

Actually, our second language is (server-side) JS.

~~~
_random_
_" (server-side) JS"_

Why would you pick an unmaintainable language for the server side?

~~~
apaprocki
Care to elaborate why you think it is unmaintainable? It has worked out well
for us. We chose between Lua and JS and ultimately JS won because it was
easier to find people who knew it and could be productive faster without
training / time to learn Lua.

------
rrubmo
Well, take a look at this one: [https://quotivator.net/wp-
admin](https://quotivator.net/wp-admin)

------
sebko
This has to be Joshua Topolsky's idea!

------
azurelogic
Comedy gold. It's good to see that serious business has a sense of humor.

I still love the Lemmings 404 game here:
[http://www.romainbrasier.fr/404.php](http://www.romainbrasier.fr/404.php)

------
xmjee
How very nice that the top item of HackerNews is a 404 page.

~~~
desuvader
No fun allowed >;(

~~~
worldsayshi
Rather no pointless content allowed. I'd say that the level of fun shouldn't
decide wether it should be on hacker news at all. Unless it's the "meaningful"
kind of fun.

If it's the meaningless kind of fun together with meaningful content, then it
should be judged by the meaningfulness.

These are the rules that I just made up. Let it be so.

~~~
pain
A world where the point is to have war, I mean, fun.

------
graeme
Since we're talking about 404s, are there best practices for orienting users?
I have a site with 1-2 major resources.

Does it make sense to say something like:

\------

Maybe you were looking for:

Resource 1 Resource 2

------
udorash
Credit goes to Stephanie Davidson
[http://paralleluniver.se/](http://paralleluniver.se/)

------
njsubedi
Here's mine ;) [http://njs.com.np/nosuchpage](http://njs.com.np/nosuchpage)

------
sidcool
I expected to find some cracks on Larry Page of Google. Having said that, I
feel GitHub's 404 is one of the best.

~~~
tvvocold
[http://www.google.com/404](http://www.google.com/404)

------
cessor
wild status 404 appeared: [http://www.cessor.de/404](http://www.cessor.de/404)

~~~
slipstream-
Nice 404 page.

Perhaps you'd be interested in Glitch City Labs forums? (a topic from there
got on HN frontpage before):
[http://forums.glitchcity.info](http://forums.glitchcity.info)

------
z-e-r-o
Probably that's the first #1 item on HN which always stays black/unread. Nice
hack.

------
dzianisbyhankou
Not bad, quite sarcastic in fact.

------
Aaronik
Why?

------
jameson12
Is this 4chan?

~~~
chris_wot
Sometimes the difference between business and 4chan is a hairs-breadth.

